# Shocked by what I saw at main dealer!



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Went to pick up something at my local Volvo dealership today and happened to glance over to the 'valeting' bay. What I saw scared the bejesus out of me. After blasting the car with pressure washer, they then dipped two brooms into a bucket of soapy water and started scrubbing. Now comes the worst bit, after every panel, they stopped for a chat and in doing so placed the brush on the ground and leaned against the handle and after a minute or two started scrubbing again! If that was my car, I would be fuming! Thank goodness I printed out the 'do not wash' posters from this site.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Blimey... never getting mine washed by Volvo again!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

that's standard dealer practice isn't it?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Should have been glad it was a brush and not a wirebrush , standard practice for speed


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

You'd have thought that the amount of money that main dealers rape out of customers, they'd be able to employ an actual valeter? 

Hell, I'm a mechanic, and after a service, we wash and Hoover the car. I bought a cheap set of microfibre sponges myself to clean cars with - not the best, but not bad - and I do my best with the time given, rinsing it off after each panel etc. 
And I'm sure we charge about a third of the labour rate of main dealers!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Meh, no doubt the customer was happy with their clean car.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

m2srt said:


> Went to pick up something at my local Volvo dealership today and happened to glance over to the 'valeting' bay. What I saw scared the bejesus out of me. After blasting the car with pressure washer, they then dipped two brooms into a bucket of soapy water and started scrubbing. Now comes the worst bit, after every panel, they stopped for a chat and in doing so placed the brush on the ground and leaned against the handle and after a minute or two started scrubbing again! If that was my car, I would be fuming! Thank goodness I printed out the 'do not wash' posters from this site.


A few weeks back I was at a local dealership and noticed the valeter snow foaming a car, I went over to ask him if he just rinsed it off afterwards?... anyways we start chatting and yes he was of Eastern European descent, however to be fair he is just as keen as many members here, and does recite stories of the whiners complaining that their cars were scratched at the dealerships, the boom in the bucket??? Well I cannot deny what you saw, but where I was the bucket is larger than a domestic bin, and the broom is not a yard broom but a car cleaning broom and it is rinsed just like many of you do the 2BM and yes depending on the pre wash state of the car decides if it the car will have TFR applied or something 'gentler' applied.
As said it may vary from dealership to dealership, but I don't believe it is the thoughtless substandard tasks that the 'cowards' like to observe from afar and post on the net


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Avanti said:


> A few weeks back I was at a local dealership and noticed the valeter snow foaming a car, I went over to ask him if he just rinsed it off afterwards?... anyways we start chatting and yes he was of Eastern European descent, however to be fair he is just as keen as many members here, and does recite stories of the whiners complaining that their cars were scratched at the dealerships, the boom in the bucket??? Well I cannot deny what you saw, but where I was the bucket is larger than a domestic bin, and the broom is not a yard broom but a car cleaning broom and it is rinsed just like many of you do the 2BM and yes depending on the pre wash state of the car decides if it the car will have TFR applied or something 'gentler' applied.
> As said it may vary from dealership to dealership, but I don't believe it is the thoughtless substandard tasks that the 'cowards' like to observe from afar and post on the net


I was perhaps 20 meters away and what I saw was a process that I would not wish upon my car. They were not mechanics, they were 'valeters' and not Eastern European but our home grown tattoo clad variety. Anybody with a modicum of common sense would not rest a cleaning surface on the ground knowing full well what it would do to the paint. When I owned a VW, I must admit that the valeter took greater care than what I saw today and yes, he was a Czech.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

m2srt said:


> Went to pick up something at my local Volvo dealership today and happened to glance over to the 'valeting' bay. What I saw scared the bejesus out of me. After blasting the car with pressure washer, they then dipped two brooms into a bucket of soapy water and started scrubbing. Now comes the worst bit, after every panel, they stopped for a chat and in doing so placed the brush on the ground and leaned against the handle and after a minute or two started scrubbing again! If that was my car, I would be fuming! Thank goodness I printed out the 'do not wash' posters from this site.


JEEEZUS H CHRIST...

How did you survive?!?!?!?

Are you OK?!?!?!?

Here... you may need this:

08457 90 90 90

oh, I hope you are OK mate..... seeing someone wash a car.... shocking!


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

After seeing the job that Audi did on my car I'm not really that surprised lol :/


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> JEEEZUS H CHRIST...
> 
> How did you survive?!?!?!?
> 
> ...


:lol::lol:
Call 101 :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Lol , bad boy , j/k


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

I even saw it once at a detailing place , after that I told myself that I was going to clean it myself .


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

m2srt said:


> I was perhaps 20 meters away and what I saw was a process that I would not wish upon my car. They were not mechanics, they were 'valeters' and not Eastern European but our home grown tattoo clad variety. Anybody with a modicum of common sense would not rest a cleaning surface on the ground knowing full well what it would do to the paint. When I owned a VW, I must admit that the valeter took greater care than what I saw today and yes, he was a Czech.


This so happened to be a VW dealership too, to be fair it was an interesting chat with the chap, I passed by the dealership today to pick up a golf brochure, on my way in there was a MK6 black golf, with pre delivery holograms galore, I did have a chat to the rep about it, but quite rightly he says somebody will buy it and to be honest he is right, people who are fussed about it will get the panels rectified elsewhere


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

Sadly, I have also seen a similar crime several years ago at another Volvo main dealer near Carlisle...

Sponge and bucket of water being used, sponge is thrown down onto the gravel/dirt then used directly on a customers car.

Nuff said.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

m2srt said:


> Went to pick up something at my local Volvo dealership today and happened to glance over to the 'valeting' bay. What I saw scared the bejesus out of me. After blasting the car with pressure washer, they then dipped two brooms into a bucket of soapy water and started scrubbing. Now comes the worst bit, after every panel, they stopped for a chat and in doing so placed the brush on the ground and leaned against the handle and after a minute or two started scrubbing again! If that was my car, I would be fuming! Thank goodness I printed out the 'do not wash' posters from this site.


Did you then go and see the mangager to lodge a complaint?


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Tantemount to vandelism and desturction of property. On the other hand what the (untrained) eye doesn't see, the chef gets away with...


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

S63 said:


> Did you then go and see the mangager to lodge a complaint?


Wasn't my car thank god but as I mentioned, when mine goes for its service in September it will be displaying a 'do not wash' poster.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

m2srt said:


> Wasn't my car thank god but as I mentioned, when mine goes for its service in September* it will be displaying a 'do not wash' poster.*


It may display it, but not all dealerships respond to it 
That said the 1st time I took my car for a service, I clarified not for it to be washed, the bill was £30 less than standard


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

m2srt said:


> Wasn't my car thank god but as I mentioned, when mine goes for its service in September it will be displaying a 'do not wash' poster.


You are the problem, not the dealership, do you understand that?

Do you realise displaying a no wash sign isn't a guarantee?


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Avanti said:


> It may display it, but not all dealerships respond to it
> That said the 1st time I took my car for a service, I clarified not for it to be washed, the bill was £30 less than standard


As Volvo charge for a courtesy car I will be taking my notebook and using their free Wifi. I took advantage of an offer that was on when I bought the car, three years servicing for £300 so I'm tied in for the next two years. I will state that I don't want the car washing and also display the poster in the car. If they proceed and wash the car, I will lodge a complaint.


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

When my Range Rover goes in for its usual warranty claims, I always make the point that I don't want them to wash it - not even jet wash. They've got so used to me now (fortunate consequence of niggles with RR's) that I don't have to tell them, and it comes back with as many flies on as it went in!! Did the same with my wife's Civic when it went in for service, and they thought we were mad. They said "it's free". I said "I don't care. I've machined it and it's perfect". Don't think they knew what that meant


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I was talking about this to Lefty today. 

I have owned 20+ cars over the past 20 years or so. I had never heard of swirls or holograms on a car before this site, let alone seen them. 

If I had seen then my 'untrained' mind never took any notice of them. 

When we finished work today. We were in the car park checking out each other efforts on our respective paint work. 

We have both given out cars a good going over in recent weeks and given the cars snow foam, two bucket washes and a bit of wax/sealent what ever. 

However, both of us could point out on each other cars where there were marks. I could see swirls on his and he could see 'cobwebs' on mine. He is proud that he has made up a new DW abbreviation for DW. 

The thing is most people do not adjust/focus their eyes to see what we see. They see a clean car. Expect it to be 'dirty' again in 2 weeks down and take it to the local £5 wash boys. 2 weeks later pay £5 again and go away happy. 

With us we spend 8-9 hours doing what we do. The next day, with the weather as it is. Get mighty p155ed off that the car is covered in dust. 

It just gives a good excuse to do it all over again.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

S63 said:


> You are the problem, not the dealership, do you understand that?
> 
> Do you realise displaying a no wash sign isn't a guarantee?


Only other option is to get the service manager to sign an agreement prior to the service that if they wash the car, they are liable for any damage. We all know however that no service manager would ever sign a document like that.:wall:


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

S63 said:


> You are the problem, not the dealership, do you understand that?
> 
> Do you realise displaying a no wash sign isn't a guarantee?


:lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Why was my comment funny?


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

S63 said:


> Why was my comment funny?


I understand the dealer. 9 out of 10 customers don't care how the vehicle is washed but they must also understand that that 1 customer also has a valid point. I worked my back side off to be able to afford that car. Its only natural , that I look after it to the best of my ability. Therefore, when it goes in for a service I don't expect to have to do a paint correction.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

m2srt said:


> I understand the dealer. 9 out of 10 customers don't care how the vehicle is washed but they must also understand that that 1 customer also has a valid point. I worked my back side off to be able to afford that car. Its only natural , that I look after it to the best of my ability. Therefore, when it goes in for a service I don't expect to have to do a paint correction.


If you understand the dealer then you shouldn't be shocked by their ways of valeting, nine out of ten? ..no, more like one in a thousand, that shouldn't deter you from complaining about their services whether it was you car or someone else's.

This sums up what owning and running a dealership is all about, today a customer came in and bought a used RS Trophy Megane in black for £20k, the paintwork was absolutely appaling, I made a passing comment to the salesman who grinned knowing I'm a detailer he just shrugged and said the buyer was over the moon with his purchase.

Sadly if dealerships put personal pride before profit and loss they would soon go to the wall.........unless more of us complained about the shoddy service we have to endure.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i'm sure the owner was very happy with his / her clean car..


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Sadly Kev , so true .


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

S63 said:


> If you understand the dealer then you shouldn't be shocked by their ways of valeting, nine out of ten? ..no, more like one in a thousand, that shouldn't deter you from complaining about their services whether it was you car or someone else's.
> 
> This sums up what owning and running a dealership is all about, today a customer came in and bought a used RS Trophy Megane in black for £20k, the paintwork was absolutely appaling, I made a passing comment to the salesman who grinned knowing I'm a detailer he just shrugged and said the buyer was over the moon with his purchase.
> 
> Sadly if dealerships put personal pride before profit and loss they would soon go to the wall.........unless more of us complained about the shoddy service we have to endure.


They are way too busy trying to flog lifeshine at £300 a pop. Although, if Joe Bloggs only cares about his car looking shiny when he collects it, why should they bother. My next car will be bought through autoebid or drivethedeal and the money I save will help me pay for any paint correction required.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

m2srt said:


> They are way too busy trying to flog lifeshine at £300 a pop. Although, if Joe Bloggs only cares about his car looking shiny when he collects it, why should they bother. My next car will be bought through autoebid or drivethedeal and the money I save will help me pay for any paint correction required.


The profit margin in a new car is woefully small, the salesmans commission even worse, their money comes from the bolt ons e.g, finance, Gap, and yes the stupidly overpriced paint protection packages, this is why they push these products.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Allright, after reading this, my first question is: where do I download the poster?
and, is this normal that they wash the car after every service or so?
always serviced my cars myself, but for the warranty, I have to have the car serviced at a dealership...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Blackmondie said:


> Allright, after reading this, my first question is: where do I download the poster?
> and, is this normal that they wash the car after every service or so?
> always serviced my cars myself, but for the warranty, I have to have the car serviced at a dealership...


The service wash is routine after a service at the majority of dealerships. Many of the valeters speak and read very little English. In my time as a chauffeur taking in the S63 I informed the service manager of my desire not to have the car washed, I also asked the service advisor, I also placed an A4 sheet in the car, no need to download a poster, pen and paper quite sufficient. I always made sure the car was cleaned by me before going in for service, personal pride and just helps with the quest to keep the valeters at bay.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> Allright, after reading this, my first question is: where do I download the poster?
> and, is this normal that they wash the car after every service or so?
> always serviced my cars myself, but for the warranty, I have to have the car serviced at a dealership...


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=144741&highlight=do+-wash

There you go.

Most dealerships now wash the cars after servicing. I guess its to drum up repeat business.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

m2srt said:


> I will state that I don't want the car washing and also display the poster in the car. If they proceed and wash the car, I will lodge a complaint.


You're quite right to do that & lodge a complaint if they fail to follow your instructions. I always do that when my car goes to the dealers for servicing etc & display a large sign that states not to wash the car.

It's simple really..........you make a point of being very clear to the service manager that under no circumstances do you want the car washed so when you return it should be exactly as you left it.


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

My local shopping centre has a crowd of blokes who do washes, and I passed one of them the other day, washing a Porsche with a pretty nasty looking sponge and a bucket of jet-black water.

Crackin' stuff!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sprocketser said:


> Sadly Kev , so true .


why 'sadly'?.. because the dealer hasn't used a washmitt, two buckets but the owner has still got what they want?


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Some people don't give a toss about their cars paint, my dad for example. He hasn't washed his car since he got it 3 years ago.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> why 'sadly'?.. because the dealer hasn't used a washmitt, two buckets but the owner has still got what they want?


Nop , when underpaid guys or galls wash cars at dealerships with brooms & don t care about other people s rides .

& that some customers don t even notice what it does to the car s paint .


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyway, if you think of how most people clean their cars (no Snowfoam, 2BM, clay etc) there's little difference. We CHOOSE to detail. Others don't. Relax


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Who s to relax .


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

It's quite simple really, you should have a choice as to whether or not they wash your car. Just because Mr Bloggs is happy having his car washed that way doesn't mean that I have to be.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Good job you weren't at the dealers when the wind blew my ladders over








Fortunately they were trade ins and not customers cars.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

willows-dad said:


> good job you weren't at the dealers when the wind blew my ladders over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch!!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

It's an every day occurance, can't see why it winds you up its not your car. Te average joe public would be pleased to have a clean car, and think the dealer ship have done them favour, there idea is well saved me washing it with a sponge and fairy liquid.


----------



## AlexEvansCapri (Oct 31, 2012)

my mate was driving down the road the other day doing deliveries saw what seemed to be a high end valeter doing a car not only was he washing with a sponge also only using one bucket to which he proceeded to throw the remainder of the single bucket full of dirty water over the car which he had just washed.
I never used to be OCD about who washed my car but since using this site i wont let anyone touch it!


----------

